# Ferienhaus



## Turmalin

¿Buenos días!
¿Estáis de acuerdo conmigo que el español no tiene una palabra tan compacta como el alemán _Ferienhaus_ para referirse al hecho de que se alquila una casa durante las vacaciones? En español normalemente se diría: "hemos alquilado una casa" y no "hemos alquilado una casa de vacaciones". El contexto, por ejemplo una conversación sobre las vacaciones, sería suficiente. ¿Sería preferible usar _chalet_?
¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Sidjanga

Según recuerdo, la gente (españoles sobre todo) que yo oí hablar de eso dijeron simplemente _El año pasado alquilamos una casa para mi cumpleaños._ o algo parecido.


----------



## litelchau

Hola:
 "Una casa de vacaciones" no se dice nunca en español, sino simplemente "una casa". En cuanto a chalet, se dice cuando es una casa aislada, bnormalmente con jardín y piscina.


----------



## lady jekyll

Hola, Turmalin:
Estoy de acuerdo con Sigianga y Litelchau. Lo mejor es decir simplemente "alquilamos una casa". Aunque siempre puedes especificar un poquito más, por ejemplo: "Durante las vacaciones pasadas,  alquilamos un chalé (adosado, pareado, individual...), un piso, un apartamento, etc.". O también: "Este verano, lo pasamos en el Mediterráneo, en una casa alquilada".  

Saludos

Edito: también: "una casa de alquiler".


----------



## Turmalin

Muchas gracias a todos los que me habéis contestado, me ha sido de gran ayuda. Estas cosas a veces un poco sutiles que percibimos necesitan del apoyo de más gente.


----------



## Magonde

Yo creo ( si no me equivoco) que también se puede decir _Ferienhaus_ para referirse a la segunda vivienda, es decir, a la casa a la que uno va los fines de semana o para pasar las vacaciones (algo muy típico en España).


----------

